# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  فوائد المشي حافي القدمين الطبية

## حافظ النور

* 
 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
فوائد طبية للمشي حافي القدمين

 
تؤكد  الدراسات الحديثة على أهمية المشي بقدمين حافيتين وأن لهذه الرياضة فوائد  طبية عديدة ، وربما نعجب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بذلك ، لنقرأ....
في  بحث علمي حديث تبين أن معظم الذين يعانون من آلام القدمين أن سبب ذلك هو  لبس الحذاء دائماً ، ولذلك فإن العلاج المثالي هو المشي حافي القدم لمدة  ربع ساعة كل يوم . ويقول الباحثون إن المشي بهذه الطريقة على العشب أو  الخشب أو التراب ، ينشط الأوعية الدموية ويحافظ على الشكل الطبيعي للقدم  ويقوي عضلات الساق ويهدئ النظام العصبي .
وفي  تقرير بثته وكالة الأنباء الألمانية تبين أن المشي بدون حذاء (حافي  القدمين) على شكل نزهة يعالج آلام القدمين ، بل هو عادة ضرورية للحفاظ على  سلامة القدمين وعلى الشكل الطبيعي لهما ، فالحذاء يسبب ضغطاً على جوانب  القدمين وبالتالي يعيق حركة الدم في الأوعية ، ولذلك ينصح الأطباء المريض  بممارسة رياضة المشي حافياً لأن هذا النوع من أنواع الرياضة ينشط مراكز  حيوية في أسفل القدمين مما يؤدي إلى تنشيط الدورة الدموية وعلاج الدوالي .
المشي  بقدمين حافيتين يساعد الأطفال على علاج تشوهات القدم والأقدام المسطحة  ويمد الجسم بحيوية إضافية ويزيد القدرة على العمل ويرفع مستوى الطاقة في  الجسم . ويعالج أيضاً التهاب المفاصل . وفي دراسة أجريت عام 1992 تبين أن  الأطفال الذين يلبسون الأحذية باستمرار يزيد احتمال الأقدام المسطحة لديهم  بثلاثة أضعاف ، وتبين أيضاً أن الأحذية الضيقة يمكن أن تسبب تقوس الساقين  للأطفال . 
وسبحان  الله! في كل اكتشاف علمي لابد أن نجد إشارة قرآنية أو نبوية له ، فقد كان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصي أصحابه بممارسة هذا النوع من أنواع المشي  فقد روي عن أحد أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :
( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمرنا أن نحتفي أحياناً)
[رواه أحمد]
أما الإشارة القرآنية ففي قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام عندما وصل إلى المنطقة المقدسة ، يقول تعالى :
( فاخلع نعليك إنك بالواد المقدس طوى)
[طه : 12] 
ولا يخفى على أحد أننا نحن المسلمين نمارس هذه " الرياضة "  أثناء دخولنا إلى المسجد ، حيث يدخل المؤمن حافياً خمس مرات كل يوم ولو  حسبنا مجموع المسافة التي يمشيها المؤمن داخل المسجد ( وبخاصة إذا كان  المسجد كبيرًا) فإنها كافية كل يوم لكسب فوائد هذه الرياضة . 
*

----------

